# How much ink needed for 100 shirts with JPSS?



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

How much ink will i need if im only using black ink and JPSS to print 100 tshirts, something like this using pigment ink and epson wf 7610 printer:
how many ounces ink will i need? 

http://i3.cpcache.com/product/602226768/tshirt.jpg?height=300&width=300


----------



## Ophelis (Mar 8, 2016)

I am also interested in the same question - can anyone share some info?


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a loaded question. The amount of ink depends on the overall size of the print and how much of that print area has ink laid down on it. If you could rip the file it would give you more info on that.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Amount of ink required is depends on the printing area.


----------



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

Please see picture of tahirt in first post. It is available on the link. Picture size is 12x 14 inches


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've done 100 jpss t shirt order before, for a family reunion. I used a ciss system from cobra ink so ink wasn't a issue. The labor involved was the issue. Never again.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

They were 11x17 by the way


----------



## kamas (Feb 27, 2016)

So 4 ounces of black ink was enough for your 100 shirts at 11x17 inches?


----------



## Ophelis (Mar 8, 2016)

I did some research and since 4x70 ml ink should be enough for printing 300 pictures 20x30 ccm size, then you should count on 100 up to 150 ml ink... But the other people should confirm this.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

About 3 ink refills should cover it. Or buy 1lt of black ink for about $30 bucks and don't worry about it. Also you know that design is silkscreen and not jpss.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a ink system attached to my printer from cobra, so i mean had eternal ink... LOL so i'm not exactly sure how much ink I used, but I still have plenty left. And I printed on 11x17 jpss transfer sheets, like I said for a family reunion. If epson printers didn't clog so much, it would be a great business printer for family reunions alone. That's what I do.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Amount of ink needed is depends on printing area and how much ink you will use without wasting it.


----------

